# Increased the collect from ASOS



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2016)

I was a very bad boy this past weekend. Attended the Annual Slipper Orchid Symposium in Apopka, FL and between the pre-order and the meeting I came home with 32 plants.
I got to meet our own Scott Ware, Suzyquec , John Chant and late but not missed, NYEric!
A nice wardii from John





A pretty nice concolor too from Main Stream





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2016)

Almost forgot! Flew into Ohio first to visit mom and had Justin pick me up from the airport. Very nice young man and nice visit swapping plants and stories before my mother picked me up.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2016)

Great time Rick nice haul!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2016)

Plants from Justin, haynaldianum, compot of stonei and a div of delrosi. Great stuff Justin, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2016)

It was good to meet you Rick. I picked up some swap plants from Suzyquec, met John and Peter Lin. Talked to Sam Tsui , but did not get to talk with Bosha's son Alex. Man those mosquitoes were vicious at the BBQ. I picked up a few plants at the auction too.  Many thanks to the organizers and Frank Smith.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 9, 2016)

Another forget! Peter Lin and those damn mosquitoes! I'm sure there where a number of unwanted bids during the auction only because they were swatting mosquitoes! 
2 plants I picked up from Frank Smith from the auction 
Roth X Jan Reagan 





A roth, 





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Nov 9, 2016)

What is paph jan reagan?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2016)

Jan Ragan. St. Swithin x Michael Koopowitz. Do you know of this Google thing!? oke:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yeah!!! The joy of shopping! 

I really like that wardii. 
and the leaves of that concolor is lovely.


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 9, 2016)

32???!!! Holy Smokes! Nice haul. Liking the wardii and that's a chunky concolor.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2016)

I like the wardii, too.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 10, 2016)

How about this huge Kolosands in a 6 inch pot? Had to doctor it up from the ride back in a suitcase. The leaves are 3 inches wide. One spot measured as much as 3.25 inches

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 10, 2016)

3 Armenis








4 micranthums




And a malio

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 10, 2016)

4 ciliolares




The"real" superbiens




callosum Pot-Something variety


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 10, 2016)

Some beautiful leaves there!

Are those parvis in sphag?
I didn't know micranthum flowers this late. I hope mine will soon. 
and that last thing of the parvi bunch is a malipoense in bud??

You got some nice bunch of plants.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 10, 2016)

Well the malipoense and the three micranthums v. eburneum all came from Main Stream Orchids and yes, they are all in bud. As for the sphagnum, I repotted in net pots with 50/ 50 mix and sphagnum. Here is a micrathum I got from Ed Hanes in 2014 also forming a bud that was very wet when I got it, CHC and moss growing on top. So yes, I try to keep them very damp.





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice haul. Very exciting. Is your GH stretchable? jealousy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2016)

Looking good, Rick!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 11, 2016)

gego said:


> Nice haul. Very exciting. Is your GH stretchable? jealousy.


LOL. I still have plenty of room. Still half of a bench left.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 11, 2016)

I should of taken more pics of the festivities, only two. 




One shot of the group gathering for the BBQ. The fellow with his back to the camera is our own Scott Ware. I didn't realize he had lights in his shoes like my kids use to wear  
Here is Scott again preparing the bidding plates. I think the lady setting with him is Linda. Is that right Scott?





Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Nov 11, 2016)

Awesome pick ups! Looks like it was a good time


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2016)

I have photos from some of the GH's. Just no way to post them.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 11, 2016)

When did you get pics Eric? Does Frank have lights in his GHs? You got there late. As a fact, you got there in time for the mosquitoe fest!
Here is the last of the plants I picked up.
From Sam





stonei, beat up from the suite case as well.
haynaldianum, budded




platyphyllum



(the wider leafed plant)

lowii various album








2 adductums from Popow, one developed rot from the preorder 




emersonii with bud sheath, Popow also.




2 growth masterianum, Popow and a hookeri (below)




A small leimianum from O. Paradise 





Well that's only 31. I must of miscounted, LOL

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes, Frank has lights and he kept his show room / sales area open through dinner. BTW, emersonii in bud is rare as hen's teeth. Good acquisition.


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 14, 2016)

Those lights didn't need batteries - they were powered by mosquitos!

The lady sitting next to me is Karen Muir, with Orchid Digest. Karen is the primary organizer of the Paphiopedilum Guild held each January, with the upcoming (2017) meeting in Santa Barbara; next year (2018) in Hilo.



SlipperKing said:


> I should of taken more pics of the festivities, only two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 14, 2016)

Wow, I did not see this thread until now. I did not know what ASOS is. Hi Rick - sorry I did not get to say hello. I'm not a fan of mosquitoes.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2016)

Wow, must have been an Event Rick! You did a consequent shopping  !! Hope to see these blooming soon !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 19, 2016)

bigleaf said:


> Wow, I did not see this thread until now. I did not know what ASOS is. Hi Rick - sorry I did not get to say hello. I'm not a fan of mosquitoes.


I like to think of it Annual Slipper Symposium or "ASS" but I doubt anyone else associated with the event would agree with me !
Peter, you seemed very busy with interpretation duties and the busy activities of the pre and post talks. My feeding frenzy for "product", meet and greet wasn't the highest on our list! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm kind of mad that I didn't get that big compot of lowii albums, or were they phils...


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 23, 2016)

Sam was the only one I saw with lowii, NBS album. Don't recall any compots. Do you remember who donated it? You did bid on right? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 23, 2016)

Now my friend Jay is talking about California in January for the Guild. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 23, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Sam was the only one I saw with lowii, NBS album. Don't recall any compots. Do you remember who donated it? You did bid on right?



Krull Smith is selling Paph lowii album 'Crystell' x self seedlings and compots. I got a seedling - I'm not a fan of album but maybe I will when i see the real flower in person. My guess is Frank donated that compot. 
Sam has Paph lowii seedling - none album for sale at his table. I got a seedling.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2016)

It was at the auction, a BIG!!! compot full! :sob:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 23, 2016)

Above is the one I got off of Sam's table. Unless it's miss-labled it says album X self

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 23, 2016)

Eric, I'm sure you can squeeze a couple out of Peter for the right price!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh I have one. It's just that the big pot full....


----------

